# DIY background different method?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

You guys should let me know if this sounds good or not!

The first step would be to spray Great Stuff foam on the background of the tank, forming various bulges to carve out later.

After it is dry, take some aquarium silicone, and cover the whole background.

While the silicone is still sticky, cover it with sand

Fill with water and enjoy!

Does that sound like a safe plan?


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

There great article in Do-it yourself page 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, it does sound safe but the sand will keep falling off little by little until the background is exposed. Perhaps you can paint it first, then silicone and then add the sand...


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

You aiming for a fast-done BC or do you want a more realistic one? just cheap maybe. Your foam idea is safe but it will be better looking if you just place a black plasticbag on the back of the tank in my oppinion


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

If you want a sandy texture, add it to quickrete and paint it on. As mentioned, I doubt the sand will stick to the silicone indefinitely.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Baggly said:


> If you want a sandy texture, add it to quickrete and paint it on. As mentioned, I doubt the sand will stick to the silicone indefinitely.


The foam idea is a halfarsed way to do a background anyway, might aswell know what hes aiming for before providing too much info LOL


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

*scarhbar* and *123vb123*

I think you should read this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/97329-ambitious-2-tank-system-fish-bridge.html

It's from another forum, don't tell anyone. Shhhhhhh!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

FedEXguy said:


> *scarhbar* and *123vb123*
> 
> I think you should read this thread:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/97329-ambitious-2-tank-system-fish-bridge.html


Point is? lol...

"The aquascape is created with lace rock attached to an eggcrage framework, with the gaps filled in with expanding foam."

He sanded the foam, the rocky look you see as "realistic" rock scaping, is actually real rocks  not foam! I never said not to use foam as glue, however, painted/sprayed foam imo still is a half arsed way to do it lol, not to mention the guy you linked sais he did it 5 times before!

Still i would say the polystyrene way to go looks far better. Its the easiest way, but can also be one of the hardest.

Heres a begginner: http://akvariesiden.akvariefisk.dk/foru ... ID=1332685

Heres a advanced: http://cichlids.akvariefisk.dk/storage/ ... 83EB93.jpg

Heres a veteran: http://akvariesiden.akvariefisk.dk/foru ... ID=1090097

Heres a proffesional: http://www.makemake.dk/default.asp?menu=149

And finally the breadfish: breadfish.de


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

123vb123 said:


> FedEXguy said:
> 
> 
> > *scarhbar* and *123vb123*
> ...


all are nice!


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

deaver said:


> all are nice!


Especially the breadfish, no?


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

123vb123 said:


> deaver said:
> 
> 
> > all are nice!
> ...


no link for the breadfish, post the link when u are free.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

type in "breadfish.de" in your webbrowser lol... (no www.)


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

wtf :lol:


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

this reminded me of a fish taco for some reason. God, i love to have a couple right now.hmm


----------

